# moving car from us to cyprus



## pennyarcade (Nov 21, 2009)

probably this has been answered in previous threads, sorry if my question is a duplicate, I have checked and all answers, seem to be based on UK registered cars, 
can anyone advise on the registration process for cars outwith EU, 
we are UK citizens and have UK driving licence, the car was purchased for our use whilst we were in Florida at our holiday home , we have just had a good quote for shipping, just concerned now on any registration issues here


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

pennyarcade said:


> probably this has been answered in previous threads, sorry if my question is a duplicate, I have checked and all answers, seem to be based on UK registered cars,
> can anyone advise on the registration process for cars outwith EU,
> we are UK citizens and have UK driving licence, the car was purchased for our use whilst we were in Florida at our holiday home , we have just had a good quote for shipping, just concerned now on any registration issues here


Left or right hand drive? That is the question.


----------



## pennyarcade (Nov 21, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Left or right hand drive? That is the question.


left hand drive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pennyarcade said:


> left hand drive


I think you will find that bringing a left hand drive into Cyprus would be more trouble than its worth.
The government are not at all keen on left hand drives unless they are classic cars.
You might even be refused entry for it. I have heard of one person who shipped a left hand drive and when it was unloaded at the docks it was refused and had to be shipped back to it country of origin.
One of our clients who is Eastern European went to the UK to buy a right hand drive car to bring over with him because he was told he would not be allowed to import his left hooker, also another guy we know from Greece went and bought a car in the Uk to bring over with him for the same reason.

Veronica


----------



## sheela (Dec 8, 2009)

Cyprus traffic light sequencing and rules will be familiar to most people. However, many local drivers of cars in Cyprus will drive over the white line and well into the junction before stopping. They may not stop at all. Failing to comply with the red light is a common occurrence. Do not assume that if your light is green it is safe to go. Always treat traffic light controlled junctions with extreme caution.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sure you got a great price compared to what prices are for cars here but the additional expense to switch the steering wheel over and the hassle won't be worth it. We had friends who did get a car in from the US, but it had to be back out again within a set time frame - I think it was 2 years - or changed. That was over 10 years ago though.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

There is a Jeep you can get in the US that is right hand drive as it is used by the post office. It's a Jeep -I believe Sahara, it's like a Wrangler but much bigger. When we had looked at it it was about $20,000, then you must own it for at least 6 months before you move.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> There is a Jeep you can get in the US that is right hand drive as it is used by the post office. It's a Jeep -I believe Sahara, it's like a Wrangler but much bigger. When we had looked at it it was about $20,000, then you must own it for at least 6 months before you move.


If it is a big jeep it will probably have a big engine and that would then make it expensive to register and tax etc.
Everything goes by engine size so its always wise to consider that.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If it is a big jeep it will probably have a big engine and that would then make it expensive to register and tax etc.
> Everything goes by engine size so its always wise to consider that.
> 
> Veronica


It's huge Veronica.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> It's huge Veronica.


In that case it would be totally impractical to get one of those because the cost of regsitering it etc would be ridiculous.
The best vehicles to bring are those with engines not over 1.6 as the tax and registration fees jump a lot above 1.6 and with low emissions as even the emissions are taken into account when registering a vehicle.

Veronica


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

theresoon said:


> There is a Jeep you can get in the US that is right hand drive as it is used by the post office. It's a Jeep -I believe Sahara, it's like a Wrangler but much bigger. When we had looked at it it was about $20,000, then you must own it for at least 6 months before you move.


Does that owner's manual come with the instructions to make postal stops too? 

Veronica, I think he was joking as those jeeps with the right hand drive aren't that big. In fact I believe they have an open floor so everyone can use their feet to push it along like they do in the Flintstones.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Does that owner's manual come with the instructions to make postal stops too?
> 
> Veronica, I think he was joking as those jeeps with the right hand drive aren't that big. In fact I believe they have an open floor so everyone can use their feet to push it along like they do in the Flintstones.


Yeah, if you are using UAE roads it wouldn't feel that big. Try to navigate that vehicle through a Cypriot village or even the parking lots. It would be like trying to drive it through the old souk; if that is still there as it used to back when I was growing up there.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Does that owner's manual come with the instructions to make postal stops too?
> 
> Veronica, I think he was joking as those jeeps with the right hand drive aren't that big. In fact I believe they have an open floor so everyone can use their feet to push it along like they do in the Flintstones.


BTW do look it up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> BTW do look it up.


You don't look much like a man to me in your interview piccie


----------



## pennyarcade (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks to all, we will probably just sell in Florida and purchase something else here, sounds like too much hassle for me, I have enough stress in our life without adding,


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

pennyarcade said:


> thanks to all, we will probably just sell in Florida and purchase something else here, sounds like too much hassle for me, I have enough stress in our life without adding,


Aren't you in Scotland? Why not bring from there?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You don't look much like a man to me in your interview piccie


Thanks Veronica.

Dina


----------

